# GPS State Topo-Software



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Is there any place on line where anyone here has found to purchase the GPS State Topo-Software at cheaper than what is advertised at Cabela's? I know that during the sport shows you can usually get it for around $75.00 but all the on line stores want $99.99 for it.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

http://www.miscjunk.org/mj/mp_uttopo.html

Scroll down to download and click on the mapset for either PC or Mac. It's totally free and actually high quality. The only catch is that you need the Garmin software to upload it to your GPS. If you can't get it to work, send me a PM. I've uploaded it for guys here in the past. You would just have to mail me your micro SD card from your GPS.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh sorry. It looks like you are looking for the PLAT maps. Yeah, I bit the bullet and paid the $100 for that.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.gpsfiledepot.com/maps/state/all is a good site for free topo gps maps. They have a variety of different ones too.


----------

